# Borax and Sodium Metabisulfite (SMB)



## wct0415 (May 31, 2011)

In my search for chemicals borax was one that I was famiular with that I had used in preserving salmon eggs for fishing. So I went to a local fishing good supplier. Low and behold not only did I score the Borax but also Sodium Metabisulfite both in 2lb packages. Just a FYI
Bill


----------



## samuel-a (May 31, 2011)

Yes.

Metabisulfite it is used for many years now as a preservative agent in the food industry, in fact, if you search "preservative agent" SMB will be the first result 

They both also used in the laundry industry as well.


----------



## necromancer (May 31, 2011)

thank you

went to the beerf & wine making store & was sold pmb not smb, lucky i only bought 50grams

will try the fishing store, i cure my salmon & trout eggs with trout or salmon sperm & river water
they only keep for about 4 - 5 days if not frozen but better results then using other things i have tried in the past

(reminder: fishing if off topic LOL)


----------



## rasanders22 (Aug 10, 2011)

I know im bumping an old topic but I recently bought a pound of SMB off amazon and apparently you can use it to make soap. So If I dont use all of it I guess I will be making my own soap bars. Mabye I will sprinkle so Au dust in them and sell them on ebay :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Geo (Aug 10, 2011)

i could find neither at any merchant in the city i live.i bought both off of Ebay.20 mule borax.


----------

